# I miss her more then words can describe!!



## redneckprincess70 (May 5, 2009)

:-(Kay was put to sleep in May 2010. She was diagnosed with severe calcification on her left front knee due to a fracture she had sustained that went untreated at a previous owner (the man she was rescued from) Due to her transfering weight, her right knee had also began to cause her problems. So she was transfering weight to her hind legs and spraining her hocks. Bute was not effective for her for very long and I could tell she was in alot of pain. I miss her more then words could ever possibly describe, but I know that I did the right thing for her to end her suffering.:-(


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Im so sorry, poor girl. But the suffering is over now xxx


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

It's never easy to put a horse to sleep, but you did the right thing. You gave her the love, care and attention that she didn't get before, making her time with you the best she'd ever had. Now, she galloping pain free through fields of clover, waiting for you across the Rainbow Bridge...


----------



## HNS101 (Oct 26, 2010)

AW my gelding my avatar is him he broke his leg and had to be pt down instantly i know how you feel! bombey was great he would follow me around the barn on and i would ride him bareback with just a halter and he would bow he was a great horse and sorry for your loss!


----------



## loveBradforever (Oct 6, 2010)

speedy da fish said:


> Im so sorry, poor girl. But the suffering is over now xxx


I'm sorry for your lost


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm sorry that you had to go through this. I lost my gelding suddenly in August of this year and it still hurts.


----------



## AppyLuva (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm truly sorry for your loss...


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

I am very sorry for your loss to this magnificant creature. I am sure Kay apreciates your decision though. She can't wait to see you again!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I am so sorry, at least now you know she's happy and pain free


----------



## Hoofbeat (Oct 29, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of such a beautiful animal. You did the right thing as she is no longer in pain and is at peace. R.I.P


----------



## SidMit (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm sorry.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm with you my avatar is my best friend I had to put down....so many symtops...he could barely hold his body up *tears slip down* That horse was a better friend than my best friend and a brother to me i am so sorry for your lost just think now hes ok and he doesn't have to worry about a broken leg since he no longer has one. And I no it's hard to accept now...but we both did the right thing...I remember asking Gus, "forgive me forgive me" it felt like I was betraying him and everynow and then...it still does :'( I'll be prayin for you


----------



## 22ponygirl527 (Mar 11, 2010)

I feel your pain and I am so sorry for your loss. It leaves huge hole in your heart.


----------



## ridersaddleup (Feb 23, 2010)

I just put my horse to sleep and the vet told me that is the last act of love you can show your animal, to be so selfless in your love. I can't tell you the hole in my heart from putting my guy down yesterday, they are such a big part of your life and show you pure love.


----------



## wildhorsesgone (Jan 13, 2011)

*No regrets*

I’m sorry that you had to put your horse to sleep forever. At least she had some time to be with an owner that loved her. You saved her from dying in a bad place and in a very bad way. God bless you for helping her and for having the courage to give her up and send her away from her pain. Don’t be discouraged from saving another life because your heart is so broken over losing Kay. Maybe you could adopt a needy horse from the US Bureau of Land Management. There are so many that need a home. Some are even already trained but there are so many that are older that will never be adopted unless someone like you comes into their life.


----------

